# Cops: Killer used panties for voodoo shrine



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is a sick, crazy story......

*Cops: Killer used panties for voodoo shrineAssociated Press*
NEW YORK - A man who built a voodoo shrine using his ex-girlfriend's panties before killing her mother and a dog and slashing her teenage cousin was sentenced yesterday to 28 years to life in prison.

Brooklyn Supreme Court Justice Robert Collini sentenced Pierre Carrenard to consecutive terms of 25 years to life for killing the woman, two years for killing the dog and one year for assaulting the 16-year-old girl on Aug. 9, 2005, District Attorney Charles Hynes said.

The ex-girlfriend, Francois MacDaly, told police that after she rejected him, Carrenard, 36, harassed her repeatedly and threatened her mother, Esperance Labidou, who, he said, was trying to keep them apart.

Prosecutors said Carrenard stabbed Labidou 25 times in her Brooklyn basement apartment before turning the knife on her mixed-breed Chihuahua, Foo Foo, which had tried to protect her.

When the teenage cousin, who lived upstairs, entered the basement apartment, Carrenard slashed her face. He then fled to Florida.

Police found a shrine in his apartment made of MacDaly's panties and one of his socks tied together with a green vine.

Carrenard explained in court that the shrine "was a sort of spell to control her spirit."

Carrenard was arrested last Aug. 23 in Miami, where he had been staying with friends. He was convicted earlier this month.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

interesting... i bet there are many shrines with my panties out there...lol joke!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey now


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Now, I've had some [email protected] ex's, but that's a new one on me!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> interesting... i bet there are many shrines with my panties out there...lol joke!


to ward off evil spirits???


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

More likely to bring in more worshippers.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

lol thanks for coming to my aid Sin. LOL Hib


----------

